# Carnegie Fall Open 2008



## Jason Baum (Nov 6, 2008)

The Carnegie Mellon Fall 2008 will take place on December 7, 2008 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA.

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/cmufall2008/

Wow this really awesome- a competition in Pittsburgh! I always thought either me or Dan would be the first to organize a Pittsburgh competition, so this is a pleasant surprise. Part of me says I probably shouldn't go because the competition is on a Sunday and finals start for me the next Monday. But there's no way I'm going to pass up a competition in my hometown. Who else thinks they'll be going to this? I can probably have a few people stay at my house as well (it's about 30 minutes from CMU).


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason, I'm actually sort of co-organizing this with Ilkyoo. I'm obviously going to this, as it's down the street from where I live . Also, if this goes well, expect a Carnegie Fall/Spring for a few years to come.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 6, 2008)

I may actually go to this, i will have to see how things look as we get closer. But it is only about 5 and a half hours from Toronto. Quite reasonable.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 6, 2008)

Having a job makes a Sunday competition that much more difficult... but I guess I can take a look at flights.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 7, 2008)

I will look into it. The week after my competition, but still quite close.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I took a look at the schedule Ilkyoo posted and it looks we are going to have plenty of spare time. I am thinking it is totally feasable to have 2 rounds for 4x4 and 5x5, with top 4 proceeding. we have 6 people registered for 4x4, and 4 of them are sub 1:30(Ellery is in the 1:25 range), and 6 people for the 5x5, 4 of whom are sub-2:30. Given the amount of time set aside for these events, two rounds for each is totally reasonable. I know Dan certainly won't have any problems with more 4x4 and 5x5 solves.


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

9o1) Events with up to 8 competitors must have at most one round. 

So there will have to be more than just 6 competitiors to have additional rounds.

Ilkyoo, let me know ahead of time if you will be having more than one round so that I can generate enough scrambles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 3, 2008)

bob, I would say print the scrambles anyway (especially for 5x5). Hopefully 1 or 2 more people will show up. It would be nice if I could have 2 rounds.


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

all right. Amend the schedule to reflect this change and have Ilkyoo update the website. If we are short on people, we cut the round. Optimistically, we keep it.


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2008)

any updates from pittsburgh? a 5x5 wr perhaps??


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2008)

The competition is tomorrow, so no


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2008)

oh, haha. very tricky with those sunday competitions, dan. good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright, Jason. I'm expecting an R, be it N, NA or W


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, I could've come to this one.

Oops.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh... Sort of a disappointment.

I didn't do well at 5x5 at all. My 5 solves were all between 1:30 and 1:32 
4x4 could've gone better, but still ended up with a 56.22 avg
3x3 was interesting. The first round started off great, with a 10.96 and 10.18, both non lucky. I then finished that with a 15, 13, 15  and ended up with a 13.2x average. The 2nd round was pretty decent, getting a 12.90 average. The finals was horrific for me (and Jason). I didn't get 1 solve under 14s. Jason started off with a 12, 10, 11. On the 4th solve, during a pretty good F2L, he had a pop and ended up with an 18 :/ On the 5th, I think he popped again, and ended with a 16. 

Either way, It was a decent competition and I can't complain since it was down the street.


----------



## Bob (Dec 8, 2008)

Results are up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bob said:


> Results are up.





No they aren't...:confused:


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2008)

they're there now.


----------



## Bob (Dec 8, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Results are up.
> ...



You didn't hit refresh.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't go. Don't need another 2nd place for 5x5x5. -.-


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, lots of new cubers here, I assume? I could have made the final in this event. =p


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

David didn't get NaR for clock...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> David didn't get NaR for clock...



yeah I haven't practiced seriously since summer ended. and my clock sucks now, I can't turn more than 4 hours in one motion. I think I'm gonna buy another one. Judging from the shape I'm in now, I could have gotten 12, 12, high-9 If I had used Dan's clock, the third was very easy.


----------

